# Jalepeno's that turned red ( Ripened )



## franco61365 (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, now what do I do with them, I had some left over last smoke, and let them set on the counter, and they are now turning red ( getting ripe ) I think, are they still good to eat, does it make them hotter?, I am very clueless!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

oh yes red is hotter..... make salsa. or abt's & keep the camera handy.  hehe


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 30, 2007)

thats what I was skerd of, hotter, means you cry more the next day?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 30, 2007)

Not a problem, just throw a roll of terlet paper in the freezer the night before !!!


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 30, 2007)

I am glad I am not the only one who knew what I was talking about when I said that!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2007)

You can continue to let them dry out, later you can grind them into flakes (minus the stems)or soak them in water for 15-20 minutes to rehydrate them. Don't over soak as they will taste bitter. *** If they are still fresh, toast/roast them till the skin is black, put them in a plastic bag for awhile, and then remove the skin and freeze.*** To cut down on the heat, remove seeds and the membranes, that is where most of the heat lies.

*** This is what I do when I buy a 30 lb. sack.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

i make salsa out of mine and use apple cider vinegar instead of regular, w/ garden maters. and it comes out a bit warm but simmering  w/ the ac vinegar it comes out sweeter.


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 30, 2007)

30 lb bag!!!!! YOU DA MAN Where do you buy that??  I just spent 10 minutes picking through the little bit at the grocery store. ABT's this week end. My daughter lives in Bueana Park, so I'm sure she'll mail them to me.


----------



## doc (Jul 31, 2007)

LMAO! I am gonna have to try that!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

2 words... blue bell vanilla ice cream.... lmao


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2007)

Right around the beginning of September (holiday weekend) hundreds of folks bring truck loads of sacks from Hatch new Mexico and sell them on corners, school parking lots, and some local stores. They will usually roast the bag for $5-$10. If you plan on someone shipping them to you, you might have a problem with the fresh, roasted not much of a problem as any bugs would have been burned off. Same situation if you were to drive to Hatch and bring back chile sacks. I'll try to get some specific locations for you.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 2, 2007)

Hotter is ok, but you need to change the recipe from ABT's to Come on Ice Cream ABT's!!!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 2, 2007)

In Mexico, they smoke roast the red jalapenos to make ' chipotles ' ... hot and tasty!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 2, 2007)

franco -

I believe we have all experienced that strange phenomenon where peppers go in tasty and enjoyable and come out with flames and tears !


----------

